# My First Grow Closet In My Closet (REDONE)!!!!



## jnyce1320 (Sep 30, 2008)

AHHHHHHH Redone my grow closet in my closet. Area dimentions 63"x63"x24". Big enough to grow 10 lowryders HEHE. Mylar looks MUUCCCHH BETTER compared to my first setup. Im about 85% done though. Needs plastic tarp on ground. I blew my two 133cfm computer fans trying to find out how to hook them up. Im returning them and redoing it right hopefully(see two fan hole locations in last pic). Need a bigger fan then the little punk a$$ white fan on the wall, it doesnt blow enough air but it was on clearance at Target for $7 and just wanted to try it out. Probly will just use it for my DIY ONA bucket odorizer. On top of my grow area I have my huge 6" 424cfm fan blowing OUT (exhausting) hot air from the grow area, its louder then what I thought. The other stainless fan, which i have two of and got from target to and was on clearance, wanted to use it to blow out the hot air accumulated from the 6" fan. The second stainless will probly be used somewhere in the grow area not sure yet. Other side of wall is the digital ballast which is basically silent and soon another surge protector for the exterior and computer fans. Ill setup another zipper tarp door like I did with my first closet setup to keep it more stealthy. Closet temps are already reaching 88* with closet doors open but thats with my central A/C off, without my computer fans, and that little punk white fan running. Possibly will put a box fan infront of the closet for more air input and keep a standing ossocilating fan to circualte air in the bedroom. 

6" Fan, 600w Light and DigiBallast all from HTG!!! Fastest, and cheapest shipping ever (next day)!!! THEY EVEN GAVE ME HUMBOLDT NUTRIENTS (MASTER A, MASTER B, AND BIG UP POWDER, WITH FEEDING SCHEDULE) FOR FREE!!!! YES FREEEE!!!!!

Give me some input guys and tell me what you think!!!!!

First couple linked pics are from old setup...........


----------



## dubblehue (Sep 30, 2008)

that's pretty hi-tek.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Sep 30, 2008)

thanks, shot out to richy-b got the idea from him!!!!


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 1, 2008)

OK temp reached to 90*. I think i had my light to low, but still i need more fans. I dont know what else to do to bring these temps down. It really doenst seem that hot in the grow area at all low-mid 80's the most! I have my a/c at 68*, white fan going and moved the ossilating fan upfront. Maybe its the cheap Accurite thermometer that isnt accurate at all. Ive seen a couple people on here that disliked the same model I have and got rid of it. Need a new thermometer/ hydrometer i guess. Humidity is pretty low to 30%. I may need to get a humidifier. Not good with science but does humidfiers lower temps?

What I dont understand is why are temps to important when outdoor growers do fine with temps in high 90's-100


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 1, 2008)

Damn guys no input? Well I moved the oscillating fan to blow directly on the grow area on the lowest speed and temps dropped to 84*. Wow I didnt know somethin that little could make a difference. Imagine if I had it going on high.
Pics below are just an experiment of bag seeds.  Miracle Grow soil with fertilizer. Yea i know Miracle Grow is bad it was only a few buck at walmart. Plants are 3weeks old. First week window sill, week 2-3 2-42w cfl(3000k) 1-23w cfl (6000k) and last night i put them under the 600hps. First couple weeks deff was stressful for them, grew very slowly with killer nute burn (Miracle Grow). Past few days growth picked up a little. Noticed spraying leaves with water helped. Looking better already first day under 600hps


----------



## SweetSoca (Oct 2, 2008)

I had a similar problem as you (high temps in my closet grow). From looking at the pics I think the issue is you are not circulating enough fresh air. The hot air is not directed away from the closet so its just being reused again, causing the high temps. Make sure its exhausting the hot air into another room (not the closet) so this doesnt happen.


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 2, 2008)

Im in an apartment so its hard to do. Im thinkin about buying another closet door and run the hot air out with ducting thru the door


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 6, 2008)

Replaced my computer fans and bought dc adapters. $18 each at radioshack! WHAT A RIPOFF! Temps still a little high though. Im putting my box fan on the window sil to blow in COLD air hopefully this helps. Buying my lowryder seeds, nutes and better fans soon as this guy comes and buys my modded xbox 360. Things we do and sacrifise for weed huh lol.


----------



## ctrain18 (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a pretty similar setup in my room, but this is my first crop so Ii was just wondering how the odor is when budding?


----------



## jnyce1320 (Oct 14, 2008)

this is my first grow also but it all depends on what stain u have. get a carbon filter for your fan ot make a DIY ONA BUCKET (Look it up in the DIY section on the forum)


----------



## Tater (Oct 21, 2008)

You might want to think about protecting that carpet as well.  If you build a 2X4 frame and then line it with plastic it will make a sort of tub that will stop the water from seeping into the carpet.


----------



## skizofrenik (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a VERY similar grow room me and a friend are putting in my closet space.  And, surprise surprise, had the SAME issue with heat....and as if those similarities weren't enough, I just bought the SAME 6" fan this weekend to pull air out.  

What has worked for us, is in the flowering room we put two 6" inline fans pushing fresh air from my attic into the room, while that big dog 6" vortec (I think that's the brand) fan to PULL the old air out through our Carbon Filter, in through the light (to cool the light too) and then out into the attic up to the roof exhaust.  

In seeing your setup, keep in mind I'm a first timer as well, but I'd say if you had a way to put in some small fans or something to PUSH fresh air into he room, preferably towards the bottom of the room, I think it would work great lengths to cooling down your room.  Our flowering room is about the same in size, but with a bigger light and our temps stay around 80.  

Hope I was somewhat helpful...


----------

